

Thoughts on How to Learn JavaScript properly - sebg
http://www.chuckjohnstone.com/coding/how_to_learn_javascript_properly

======
ChuckJohnstone
I'm glad you got some value out of my post!

~~~
sebg
yeah - really did. thanks for posting it and the thoughts

